# weird thing on glass?



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

I just found this on my glass this morning, almost looks like fruit fly pupae, they're the same size as that, but they just appeared overnight on my front glass in a bundle like this. It's about 1cm tall in this picture, and they're no where else in the viv.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

How about Kunkel & Bettencourt Figure 1 

Ed


----------



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

They aren't wings, they are tubular in shape, just like fruit fly pupae, I haven't seen any maggots in my viv, and there is no fruit or feeding station.

I was thinking maybe fungus gnat pupae? I have seen some fungus gnats of some sort in there. But I can't see any development in there yet. I'll let it hang out on the glass and see what comes out.

I feed hydei, bean beetles and 1/4 inch crickets. The fauna are a group of Madagascar reed frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They're not pupae... If they were pupae (based on your time line), they wouldn't be tranparent like that.... They would be opaque (look at your fruit fly cultures..for example, clearish = emerged, empty pupal shell) which is why I considered wings.. if the wings had passed through the digestive tract, the partial digestion could have made them more mallable hence the cylindrical shape..... 
So either your time line for how long they have been there is wrong, or if they are pupal sheds they might have fallen onto the glass while feeding or been transported in a different way, or they aren't pupal sheds..... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I should also note the ones in the bottom of the picture appear to be attached ala Dipteran wing structures.... 

Ed


----------



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

Interesting, so it may just be a turd made entirely of wings? Never seen anything like it, usually their poop looks like a rat turd.

I suppose I could be wrong on the timeline, I was gone most of the day yesterday, so they could be 2-3 days old.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Sardines? Whatever that is it looks weird! It does look like they were laid there, I guess it could be an awful duce. Is it still there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I see what looks like a nymph cockroach with one antenna to the right and two legs sticking out to the upper left. There appear to be two others, possibly of the same thing, but on their side. That's my best guess. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

When I came home it was dried up, it was definitely pupae shells of some sort, probably fruit fly. Its just a mystery how they got there. I dont feed directly from my cultures, so it didn't drop in.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Occasionally unless you are really anal about it, pupal sheds can end up in with the flies and from there into the enclosures. 


Ed


----------



## Tricolor189 (Sep 17, 2012)

looks like fruit fly pupae.


----------



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

Ed said:


> Occasionally unless you are really anal about it, pupal sheds can end up in with the flies and from there into the enclosures.
> 
> 
> Ed


This must be what happened. I am really anal about that, but I must have dumped in some papal sheds, and then it must have stuck to one of my frogs feet and then transferred to the front glass. 

Well, at least we have found out what it most likely is.

Thanks everyone


----------

